
George Hotz Presents Comma Neo - phodo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM2_E2y4eCg
======
3327
So let me get this straight. After 3mn bucks of funding and a few vanity
demo's on techcrunch and this the output is a DIY 3D printed with a 120mhz
microcontroller that you solder together? Are you fucking kidding me?

A opensource file that cannot drive on El Camino? Clearly The investors are
very disappointed and pushed to see some material traction which is a DIY kit
akin to the ones sold at hobby shops.

Sorry but calling Musk out publicly and claiming you are going to destroy
Tesla is easy and clearly easier said than done and nothing more than
attention grabbing stunts.

Hotz - you realized building something real is not easy as talking out loud
with your mouth full? Next time swallow the food before you talk buddy and
take a little taste of humble pie because a year in and a DIY kit as milestone
is joke.

~~~
activatedgeek
I agree with all the arrogant part but calling it a joke is probably too
early. Self-driving is a very hard problem and expecting miracles is just too
much to ask.

~~~
3327
Agree - perhaps joke is a bit over the top... however its a DIY kit at best a
project many accomplished graduate or these days undergrad teams could produce
within months especially at leading institutions, berkley, stanford, etc.

I guess my "joke" comment was from the perspective of investors putting in
upwards of 3mn angel round.

~~~
activatedgeek
I think a better metric to look at could be how much of the 3m has been burnt
to produce this. Factoring that in would be a more saner approach to
evaluating.

But more importantly I am just happy about the fact that somebody who believes
in open-source is taking up the project. Self-driving cars are a distant
future and can only be accelerated when a lot of eyes see what is happening.
OpenAI is most likely the product of the same ideology.

------
jsjohnst
Guess that answers that question, binary blobs in their "open source" for the
foreseeable future. :(

